

Ask HN: Proxy Recommendations - vladtaltos

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m in need of a good(fast &amp; not so expensive) proxy server. Probably one operating in Europe. Any recommendations ?
======
bifrost
Get a privacy VPN, not a proxy.

[http://torrentfreak.com/vpn-services-that-take-your-
anonymit...](http://torrentfreak.com/vpn-services-that-take-your-anonymity-
seriously-2013-edition/)

------
quickdry21
Roll your own, with Squid-cache.

On Amazon's Web Services, you can get a dedicated server for $.02/hour
($.48/day, $14.4/month).

Even better, use DigitalOcean: $5/month.

